# Can anyone recommend good NZ Immigration specialists



## saradance

Hi All, 

Hoping to move over to NZ later this year with my Kiwi fiance (we've been together 7 years now). I think we will be able to apply for the partnership visa and I'd like to speak to a few immigration specialists to see if they can help with the paperwork.

Does anyone have any companies they would recommend? And equally recommend avoiding! 

Thanks
Sara


----------



## Song_Si

Hi - can't help with recommendations, definitely worth researching if you are to use one.

One to avoid though, from today's NZ Herald: 



> A former immigration lawyer who helped entertainer Michael Barrymore to obtain residency in New Zealand is facing nearly 100 counts of immigration-related charges.
> 
> Richard James Martin, 46, entered no plea to the charges when he appeared in the Waitakere District Court yesterday, his second appearance since December 20.
> 
> For an indictable offence, the hearing goes through as if a not guilty plea has been entered unless the defendant pleads guilty. The charges relate mainly to falsifying documents in visa applications made to Immigration New Zealand by his firm, Richard Martin Immigration Ltd of North Shore.
> 
> Martin faces 34 Crimes Act charges for forgery and 34 Immigration Act charges of providing false and misleading information to an immigration officer.
> 
> source


----------



## topcat83

If your application is reasonably straightforward - why pay an agent? You can do it all on-line at Immigration New Zealand


----------



## mmistry

I would agree it is really straightforward and can be done relatively quickly.


----------



## Joystar44

Hi Sara,
Sometimes it pays to speak to an immigration adviser to find out if your case is straightforward or not. I thought mine was and encountered problems after I lodged my application. I eventually got the help of a small consultancy, Gibbs Asia Pacific. The adviser there charged only for the time she spent helping prepare additional submissions, seeing I'd already done the bulk of it. To be honest, it helped take away the stress and nervousness about the whole process, and next time I would be willing to pay to have a competent person manage the whole application. I was referred this consultancy from a friend, but you can also check out licensed advisers on iaa.govt.nz. All the best


----------



## ricks1088

Hi Sara, I am using MZ migration in US. They are good!


----------



## 80cmills

We found the best way to get the correct advise was to ring nz direct. They told us which visa to fill in no problems. And saved loads of money not using an agent


----------



## Tollervey Family

We are using Richard Howard @ Pathways NZ and so far he has been greatx


----------



## mk1979

Immigration consultants are a complete waste of money unless you 
1. have visa complications like poor health or character or 
2. you have major problems with the English language
I came to NZ on a partnership visa. We had been together for two years and had added complications. I called around for a consultant but when I found out how much the fees were I thought I would try the forms myself. It turns out the forms are very simple and straight forward and I was sent my visa within a few weeks.
My advice is, after completing the form, get a friend who is good with details to check it over.
Even if you have complicating factors, try it yourself first. If you are rejected you will find out very quickly. Then and only then is it worth thinking about a consultant.


----------



## chellebubbles

saradance said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hoping to move over to NZ later this year with my Kiwi fiance (we've been together 7 years now). I think we will be able to apply for the partnership visa and I'd like to speak to a few immigration specialists to see if they can help with the paperwork.
> 
> Does anyone have any companies they would recommend? And equally recommend avoiding!
> 
> Thanks
> Sara


Hi, we used the Emigration group in Chester, it was such a help having someone on the other end of a phone, they rang us when the emigration rules where changing in NZ and guided us through the whole process, we fly on Monday  Jobs in New Zealand, Emigrate to Australia, Jobs in Australia


----------

